# how much does my 8n weigh. I will be putting in hydro fluid for the first time.



## viken (Dec 7, 2004)

i have a trailer and have never tried to put my tractor on it. i just use my friends car hauler. i don't think i can get it for this wknd, so will be putting it on my atv trailer. At least i hope i will. the trailer i have will only hold 3500lbs. Also i will be putting hdro in for the first time. this will be fun. and thanks the small drain will come first.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

The 8Ns weigh in at just under 3000 lbs. Do you know if your tires are weigheted? If they are you can easily exceed 3500 lbs. I can't say I would try it even without loaded tires. I ruined a perfectly good landscape trailer trying to carry just at it's limit.


----------



## viken (Dec 7, 2004)

ok i think i won't try it. i'll just make sure i get the other trailer for this sat. thanks i did not know they weighed that much.


----------



## brianlsmith (Aug 17, 2004)

An 8N weighs 2410 with gas, oil and water. This is with dry tires.


----------

